# "Wtf" images



## Vaelarsa (Oct 6, 2009)

Fucking rofl.

(possible *NSFW*)
http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/epic-fail-kids-bracelet-fail.jpg


*Spoiler for people who don't know wtf is wrong with that picture:*
It's a sex toy.

More here:
http://failblog.org/


----------



## tbohn (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh man. That was funny!

"He seemed really embarassed when I asked him why he had a girls' bracelet in there!" 

Yeah, I'll bet! I don't know what these things are called, but I have a good idea of where they go! Definitely not something you want to buy "used"!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 6, 2009)

tbohn said:


> I don't know what these things are called, but I have a good idea of where they go!



You don't know that they're called anal beads?


----------



## madd foxx (Oct 6, 2009)

OHHHHH GOD THE FUCKING ROPE IS STRETCHED AHHAHAHAHA!!!!


Reminds me of all fired up when he gets the guys anal beads and thinks its  bracelet


----------



## Chickenspirit (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh dear...

But, it's obviously a troll poster. So, meh.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Oct 7, 2009)

LMFAO I CANT STOP LAUGHING


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 9, 2009)

http://marvin.hb0da.org/~beavis/archive/files/wtf.jpg

Unless you like GWAR...


----------



## moonchylde (Oct 12, 2009)

http://e-forwards.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/funny_vancouver.jpg


----------



## Azbulldog (Oct 12, 2009)

http://pictureisunrelated.com/


----------



## falcon3d (Oct 14, 2009)

all I can say about all the links... lmfaorofl!!! and wtf!


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 15, 2009)

http://thereifixedit.com/2009/10/08/this-ladder-seems-perfectly-omg/

http://thereifixedit.com/2009/08/12/epic-kludge-photo-try-explaining-that-when-you-get-pulled-over/

O_O


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 15, 2009)

Good show.  now i may do something tll 4 am now.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 16, 2009)

http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/easter-fun.jpg


----------

